
Physicist Richard Feynman Was Known as an Odd Genius. Was He Also an Abuser? - tacon
https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/richard-feynman-physical-abuse-science-wife-fbi.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
this article is a speculative dumpster fire as is most content on that site.

 _Reportedly, Feynman’s ex alleged that he didn’t just ignore her when he felt
she interrupted him—he “flew into a violent rage,” and “choked her, threw
pieces of bric-a-brac about and smashed the furniture.”

It is too late for careful reporting on these incidents, for interviewing both
sides to understand more about what may have happened._

fwiw if deeply absorbed building mental castles for hours and feel you're just
about to solve a huge problem, just to be interrupted with a menial question
("what do you want for dinner?"), I'd be shitting bricks too. Considering he
is already dead and can no longer defend himself against these allegations
these SJW's should just fuck off.

~~~
Tengatakk
Wow. I really hope you're single.

There's no excuse for abusing, attacking, or choking anyone. Ever. The
National Domestic Hotline is 1−800−799−7233. You can also get help at
[https://www.thehotline.org/](https://www.thehotline.org/)

If this was some random person and not Feynman we wouldn't be having this
discussion. It's hard to reconcile important people, good people, our heroes
doing bad, despicable, evil things. But there's good and bad in all people.
Good people sometimes do bad things and vice versa. People are complex and
flawed. It would be easier if we could view everyone in black and white, but
it's not realistic.

Just remember that Feynman's questionable, despicable behavior toward women
doesn't invalidate his work in physics. Conversely, his important work in
physics doesn't make up for his abuse of his wife.

